# My not so new 2012 Infinito



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

*My not so new 2012 Bianchi Infinito*

Thanks to EJA for kicking off the other 2012 Infinito post and giving people a teaser about what a beautiful bike the Infinito is.

Partially thanks to his post, I bought a 2012 Infinito, several months ago. But instead of getting the stock celeste hoods and bar tape and white and celeste-colored parts, I got black tape and black parts.

There are a handful of posts about what different color variations may look like. Here is my version if you are interested in what the black tape and black hoods looks like.

I've also added the Arundel Mandible cages (white - thanks EJA for that example), the Edge 500, a K-wing carbon bar, FSA SLK post and stem, Selle SMP Avant seat and Exposure Flash and Flare lights (I highly recommend these lights).

So...please use this as another reference to guide your outfitting decisions.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Thanks to EJA for kicking off the other 2012 Infinito post and giving people a teaser about what a beautiful bike the Infinito is.
> 
> Partially thanks to his post, I bought a 2012 Infinito, several months ago. But instead of getting the stock celeste hoods and bar tape and white and celeste-colored parts, I got black tape and black parts.
> 
> ...


Well my friend, I think you have influenced me as well. I've gone to black saddle and black hoods. I still have the Celeste handlebar tape, but that may go too.

I really love your bike...wait...I know why. It is an Infinito! 

I know that our bikes are no longer made in Italia, but they are designed in Italy, and damn, those guys do have an eye for design. They even "design" some of the most incredibly beautiful women in the world! (My wife tells me that Italian guys are pretty good looking too, I'll just have to take her word for it.)

Getting back to your bike, you said that you recommend the Exposure flash and flare lights. first, where did you get them? Second, what do you like about them? Once the Fall hits, I will again be riding in the dark and so I will need a good light. I have not found a front light that I like...so your recommendation will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, the Italians do make some very pretty things. People included.

I got the Exposure lights at Competitive Cyclist. The model name is "Flash and Flare" and they're sold as a set for about $120. If you wait for an accessory sale, you may get them for 20% off.

What I like about these is:

They are fairly simple. A simple aluminum body, a light head and a battery. 
They are fairly bright. You turn them on by tightening the light head on the body. 
There are 2 modes - steady and flash.
They are easy to mount.
They move from bike to bike easily.
They are secure in their holders.
They came with rechargeable batteries and a recharger.
They are fairly light.
They look pretty decent for what they are - safety beacons.

Now what I don't like about them:

It can be hard to change from steady to flash mode. I want it in flash mode all the time, and if it gets into steady mode it can be tricky to get into flash mode.

They aren't delicate, but you don't want to drop them. If you drop them you notice a slight difference in tension between the threads and the body. In other words, if you drop them or get a set that was handled rough the head doesn't screw on and off as smoothly. Tough to describe and quantify, but you can feel a difference between a couple of sets.

I think that's about it for the cons. Again, these are safety beacons only and nothing you want to see with at night. I use them just to be more visible in the day and in low light conditions.


----------



## bob5820 (Jul 5, 2012)

Kodi,
The Infinito is on my short list and I have to say, the black hoods and bar tape are a nice touch. I'm a bit confused as to how you pulled it off. Did the LBS make the changes for you or does Bianchi alow us a bit of customization in their builds? The Bianchi web site mentioned something about options but I couldn't find any explanation of what the option might be.


----------



## Lhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

My LBS was willing to change some items for me without charging for it. My stem is different and cassette (11-28). He even gave me the stock cassette too for free. I think the seat that comes with the bike is not changable when you order the bike, unless you just want to pay the LBS for an extra seat. I suspect the only way you'd get that for free is if the LBS thought he could put it on another bike or sell it to someone else which seems a bit less likely or if he's willing to eat the cost to make a sale. If you don't already have a saddle that you "gotta have" or know from experience that the stock Fizik saddle is not for you, then I'd recommend you give it a try. I initally wasn't sure because it's so different that my previous saddle but now I find it extremely comfortable. I just did my first 50 mile ride the other day. The saddle and the bike as a whole is incredibly comfortable. My butt and back felt like I could have done another 50 miles but the legs disagreed.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

This will be part answer to your question, part pontificating.

Buying a decent road bike and mountain bike taught me a lot about working with bike shops. I learned that there are different service levels when working with bike shops.

1. Price vs. customization shops. Some shops sell on price. They have a competitive price, and their target client is the beginner who doesn't know much about bikes. Those who do know something and want changes can only get changes if they pay extra. That "extra" is usually full retail for the exchange part, and you are stuck with the unused parts. These shops may or may not swap out something as simple as a stem without charging you for a new stem. I bought my mountain bike from a place like this, and learned a hard, expensive lesson. I'll never buy an adult bike from a shop like this again.

2. Service vs. price. Some bike shops won't negotiate on price. But they will allow you to customize within reason, without charging you extra. For example, say you buy a bike that comes with 175mm cranks, but you need 170's. This type of shop will swap equivalent items at no charge. Or you need a 100 mm stem instead of a 110. Even swap. The shop listed in #1 would charge you $400 for the cranks. If you want an upgrade, or a minor swap such as hoods, tape, saddles, etc., a shop like this will give you a fair credit and charge you the difference. That's fair in my opinion.

There are other types of shops than those listed. But if you want to customize your bike without being bent over for it, look for a shop that allows such customization and is fair in the process.

When I bought my Infinito I found a shop that would allow me to swap those parts for just the upgrade price. I was able to build the bike I wanted for a reasonable amount, without having a bunch of spare parts I had to eBay. My mountain bike was a different story.

When you buy an Infinito, also ask what agreement the shop has with Bianchi USA. Some shops can only sell the factory bike in person. But, they will sell a customized bike online. The shop I bought from was an online shop, so their agreement with Bianchi and my desire to customize the bike worked out well.

I really love my Infinito! It is a comfortable bike.


----------



## bob5820 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm a big believer in service over price, and don't mind paying slightly more to build a good relationship with an LBS. It's been about 10 years since I bought my last bike. Guess its time to start hitting the local LBS's


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

So of course I type out my sage advice, go to the "service-oriented" bike shop, buy my son a bike, and forget to negotiate to have them swap the stock tubes for thorn resistant tubes. 

At least that was a relatively cheap mistake.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My take:
Get the frame. 
Have a reputable shop cut the fork and install the headset.
Do the rest yourself.

Very nicely customized bike, Kodi, but thy handlebar tape shall be Celeste, haha.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Very nicely customized bike, Kodi, but thy handlebar tape shall be Celeste, haha.


The Pope has spoken. 

BTW, KB, is Wiggo gonna keep the yellow jersey into the Pyrenees? His TT time on Stage 9 was amazing. I think Cadel is cooked.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Not to worried about the results, but would like to see more of the Sagan-Nibali downhill spectaculars that we got yesterday. Fantastic.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Not to worried about the results, but would like to see more of the Sagan-Nibali downhill spectaculars that we got yesterday. Fantastic.


How about Rolland on Stage 11? Fell down on the descent and still managed to get 1st place on the stage.

Looks like Cadel is cooked. And without a powerful team Wiggo would also be cooked.

Great day for France today, taking 1st and 2nd on the stage.

I think Wiggo will win the Tour!


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

Is there not enough clearance on the chainstays to mount your cadence sensor correctly?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> Is there not enough clearance on the chainstays to mount your cadence sensor correctly?


Was your question for Kodi?

I have an identical Infinito and with the way the spokes are set on the Fulcrum R5 wheels (plus the shape of the chainstays themselves) it is hard to get a good install of the Garmin sending units.

When I switched over to Ambrosio wheels, the "problem" went away. :thumbsup:

BTW, the arm sticking up is for the speed sensor. The cadence sensor goes on the crank arm, but it sends a signal to the same unit that picks up the speed signal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Was your question for Kodi?
> 
> I have an identical Infinito and with the way the spokes are set on the Fulcrum R5 wheels (plus the shape of the chainstays themselves) it is hard to get a good install of the Garmin sending units.
> 
> ...


Speed/cadence sensor. The arm is meant to be mounted down. That's why I'm asking about the clearance


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> Speed/cadence sensor. The arm is meant to be mounted down. That's why I'm asking about the clearance


I think the problem is due to the tight chainstay clearance and spoking pattern of the Fulcrum R5 wheels. Like I said the problem went away with the Ambrosio wheels.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I'd have to mount it on the drive side to get the arm pointing down.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

good to know and something to keep in mind if/when I get my infinito/sempre


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I think I'd have to mount it on the drive side to get the arm pointing down.


Kodi, I don't think that mounting the receiver on the drive side is a good idea, especially with the chain moving so close to it.

Did you see pics of my install? I was able to get the receiver on the left side with the "arm" down.

I think it is doable.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Kodi, I don't think that mounting the receiver on the drive side is a good idea, especially with the chain moving so close to it.
> 
> Did you see pics of my install? I was able to get the receiver on the left side with the "arm" down.
> 
> I think it is doable.


I'll look again. Thanks!


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe try mounting it on the bottom like this also Pholocity Gruppetto: New mounting location for cadence sensor


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Another option. Thanks!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> Maybe try mounting it on the bottom like this also Pholocity Gruppetto: New mounting location for cadence sensor


Wouldn't there still be an issue with the speed sensor arm rubbing against the pick-up magnet on the spoke?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

I will repost pictures of my install.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Wouldn't there still be an issue with the speed sensor arm rubbing against the pick-up magnet on the spoke?


That would depend on the shape of chain stays. I know on my bianchi they aren't perfectly round. Another option would be mounting the spoke magnet facing away from the sensor arm. If the clearance really is that tight then it should still be within 5mm


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am hoping to order an infinito frame set this fall in celeste like yours, 
great build thanks for posting pictures.


----------

